# Which camera is best for me??



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

My 21st is coming up, and I 100% want a better camera.

Budget would be around £110 - 180 ( I could maybe creep over it for something extra special, but would prefer to spend less...)

I don't do a lot of photography, just for detailing jobs, taking pics of my motor's developments, and taking pics on holidays / travels.

I wouldn't know what to do with a million different settings, so auto would be my best friend.

What would we suggest?

I like the look of the Fujifilm Finepix S1000fd 10MP, but that's only because of the 'looks' 

Appreciate any ideas / help :thumb:


----------



## mike b (Jun 13, 2006)

Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ4 (or 5) hands down! £150 if you shop around online. Has an intelligent auto feature to boot, which is also my best friend!


----------



## IdealShine (Aug 11, 2008)

your best bet would be to go to a local camera shop and try a few different models out 1st hand and find out which one suits your needs best. I would recommend Jessops everytime.

Tip for *you* - Get a camera that takes RAW files. You can do alot more _editing_ of photos with that.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

IdealShine said:


> your best bet would be to go to a local camera shop and try a few different models out 1st hand and find out which one suits your needs best. I would recommend Jessops everytime.
> 
> Tip for *you* - Get a camera that takes RAW files. You can do alot more _editing_ of photos with that.


And I quote "I don't do a lot of photography,".
To suggest getting a camera that does RAW files for someone who doesn't do a lot of photography seems mad to me, this sounds like a point and shoot situation, RAW files just complicate the issue in that scenario.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks Mike, that looks like a decent buy at around £160 ish.

Any more suggestions?


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Any more camera ideas / advice on the Panasonic?


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

i'd certainly recommend the panasonic tz-3 or 5 (think 5 is the latest version with slightly more mp's), awesome optical zoom for a compact std. point & shoot which will allow you to get some great shots which wouldnt normally be possible with a std. zoom point and shoot. they're quite chunky but if your not bothered by that you cant really beat them. Have a search on here for panasonic and you'll see quite a few threads talking about the range....


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for that Andy, I'm not fussed about it being a brick.

Will look for the best deal now, do you generally get a carry case with a new camera?


----------



## mike b (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunatly not it seems! So dont forget to budget another £15ish for a case. And then youll also need sotrage. I got a 4gb HDSD card for my TZ4 and on full res shots, it can take 900odd photos!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

How much storage would I need for say 100 pics?(0.444gb??) As when I upload them, I delete them.

I'd assume the data cable / disc comes with it though?


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Any others? Would the panasonic be a lot better than the fujifilm?


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Fuji S9600 with 2gb CF card & a Tamrac bag £180 delivered :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a Nikon Coolpix S210. Review "The entry-level Coolpix S210 offers an 8.0 megapixel sensor and 3x 38-114mm equiv. lens. Electronic VR takes care of camera shake. A 2.5" 230k dot LCD on the rear of the camera displays photos crisply enough and the brushed-aluminum and chrome casing gives it a touch of class."

Enough for me, easy to carry in my shirt pocket and takes really good pics. I take all my detailing pics on it.


----------



## RamSus (Sep 11, 2008)

I would also recommend Canon PowerShot Sd870 IS. It's an excellent camera & it takes sharp pics that are second to none in its class.


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

You can get some bridge camera's for that money, but I have been advised against it by my photography hobbyist line manager. He said for your general point and shoot camera's with a good ISO and ease of use that the panasonic lumix range is very good, so the missus and I are looking at getting one of those as opposed to a bridge camera like some of the photo-geeks that I know (like dan, you know who I mean)


----------



## PPaul (Sep 18, 2008)

Get that new lumix mate. No other choice tbh. Its aimed at DSLR users who need a P&S handy. Goes pretty wide if I remember correctly, and drops to f/2 ! (warning, may be completely wrong)


----------



## seg1959 (Sep 24, 2008)

joe_0_1 said:


> Any others? Would the panasonic be a lot better than the fujifilm?


I have always used the site "megapixel.net" for reviews; it gives scores to all the cameras it reviews in terms of functionality and image quality; it also allows you to search for camera reviews in particular price ranges, form factors, resolutions etc. It also summarises the positives and negatives for each model.

Then you can make your own mind up.

Personally, I am a Canon man, but you *do* need to decide for yourself what your short-list is; then go to a shop and handle the cameras - see what they feel like.

seg


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

I have had a closer look at some of the panasonic lumix range over the past few days. A good deal can be had on the DMC-FS5, less than £120 just for the camera delivered, around £160 with a spare battery, pouch and 4 gig memory card (I think, might be 2 gig)


----------



## HairyG (Jun 13, 2008)

The OP mentioned photographing developments.

If this is property interiors then the Panasonic is much much better as it has a 28mm lens against most compacts that have 35-38mm lens. That extra bit of wide angle really tells when you are taking shots in confined spaces.

That would be handy for car interiors too.


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

I just picked up a FX37 Lumix this afternoon .
point and Press camera with a 25mm lense.
First impresions are that it is far more versitile that my works Ixus ( but that is a few years old now)

so far I am impressed.:thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the input all, it will be mainly for cars to be honest... 

Exterior.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I like my Fuji Finepix s5800

http://www.cameras.co.uk/reviews/fuji-finepix-s5800.cfm

its around budget too 

offers point and shoot with plenty of settings should you want to experiment


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Just spent my lunch time in Jessops.

They don't do the TZ-4, but do do the Tz-5.

I took a real fancy to the Fuji S5700, it looks great, it seems perfect for a beginner, and at £99.99, it's a bargain.

Any expert opinions on these?


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

My (well, the girlfriends birthday present) Panasonic Lumix DMC-FX37 came last week, I got the kit from camerabox which was the camera, spare battery, 2 gig memory card and leather case delivered for £223. Its an awesome piece of kit, loads of features, and really easy to use. And camerabox service was fantastic.


----------

